# Sharpening



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

I am considering buying some electric sharpening tools, you can see many of the tools I am looking at on E-bay. I would like to begin a sharpening service to sharpen tools for others for a fee. I have looked in the phone book in my area, and there only seems to be one company doing this. We live in a population area of approximately 300,000 within a 1 hour radius. I would like to do lawn mower blades, chain saws, up to 10" saw blades, knives, scissors, chisels, plane blades etc. I would welcome any and all advice on what to buy, and pricing. Any input would be helpful.
Jack


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Jack,

There are more than whats in the phonebook.
I know one guy here in Sackville that I get to sharpen my tablesaw blades.
He's a carpenter and sharpens on the side.
I forget what he charges, but it seems to me its fairly reasonable. If I see him I'll ask what he charges per tooth.

How's Shediac these days? I haven't been since last summer.

Mike


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

A decent bench grinder and QUALITY wheels for the mower stuff, a slow speed waterstone setup for knives, plans,etc. (I use a Makita.)
Saw blades are a different story. You're gonna spend some bucks to get quality carbide grinding equip.
I sharpen for pay, but I ain't touchin' saw blades. I send 'em out.
Bill


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Mike and Bill,
Thankyou for the advice, I am more encouraged now with your input. Mike, Shediac, like the rest of the Maritimes is cold, especially today, I will be going to Sackville some of these days, I'll drop in to your restaurant and introduce myself.
Jack


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Jack, You should come on a Saturday morning and bring your wife. We host the Farmers market in the cafe Saturday mornings and we close the street on Saturday morning in the summer and have vendors from all over. Give me a heads up when you're coming and I'll make sure I'm there.

Mike


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Jack - Sounds like you're pointing in the right direction - go for the wet stones. I went a step farther and got the best - the Tormek T7 and I haven't regreted my choice. The price is scary but the results are professional. I know some recomend the Jet or Grizzly imitations which are a lot cheaper, but do your research and most point to the Tormek. My wife and I are in DC for the week so I'm not home to search for the comparrison link, but I know the're there. I'll give you more info when I get home next week, but do your reseach and choose carefully.

My results have been perfectly sharppened lathe tools, expensive kitchen knives, and everything but circular saw blades. I've been so impressed with the T7, I even bought their $150 jointer knives jig and successfully sharpened my planner and jointer knives. This is from a guy who couldn't even sharpen an ax.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Thankyou Bernie, and Mike, I will let you know, the Farmer's Market sounds great.
Jack


----------

